# Free bag of Orijen/Acana after you buy 10



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

Orijen/Acana (Champion Pet Foods) started a loyalty rewards program, buy 10 bags and get one free. You need to save the receipt and UPC label. I already have 4 bags down since switching back from TOTW. 
I've been feeding Acana and Bam does great on it. I'm glad I got Bam back on the Orijen/Acana in the last few months. I fed Orijen LBP for Bam's 1st fourteen months and then funds got tight and I went to TOTW for a few months. New job and back to Orijen/Acana.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Bam Bam said:


> Orijen/Acana (Champion Pet Foods) started a loyalty rewards program, buy 10 bags and get one free. You need to save the receipt and UPC label. I already have 4 bags down since switching back from TOTW.
> I've been feeding Acana and Bam does great on it. I'm glad I got Bam back on the Orijen/Acana in the last few months. I fed Orijen LBP for Bam's 1st fourteen months and then funds got tight and I went to TOTW for a few months. New job and back to Orijen/Acana.


I have one more bag to go. If the store you been buying Orijen from hasn't offered this to you, they have been cheating you and getting the bag for themselves. It is 12 bags as far as I know and I have been in the program for almost a year. The store I go to does all the work and keeps a card in a cataloge for us.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

It is 12 bags and the 13th is free- like a baker's dozen.  Some stores expect you to collect the UPCs and reciepts for each bag you buy, and turn in the card yourself. The one I work at collects the UPCs and we just let customers know when they're due a free one.


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

The store I get my food is 10 bags, maybe they feel guilty for ripping us off!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That's so wrong if they had been getting the bag for free and ripping you off. :/
I used to get a bag of CORE for free after every ten bags I would purchase at petco...and then they were always sending us like 15% off coupons too...O_O Dog food costs a ton if you add it up over the course of a year...Or at least it can when you have a ton of dogs to feed!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a store called Chicago reptile house that only sells orijen no other dog food~ and they offer this same option. 10 bags and you get a free one! Its a nice incentive to buy there!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Bam Bam said:


> The store I get my food is 10 bags, maybe they feel guilty for ripping us off!


*IF YOU FEEL THAT WAY THEN GO BUY A BAG OF OL ROY. Just like anything in life, you get what you pay for. 
*


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, the cost to make Orijen wholesale absolutely pales in comparison to the cost of each of their bags......In this world, you do get what you pay for - sometimes a little less, but if you're at the bottom of the consumer list then you're paying a lot more for the product than it's actual value.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> *IF YOU FEEL THAT WAY THEN GO BUY A BAG OF OL ROY. Just like anything in life, you get what you pay for.
> *


I think Bam Bam was speaking of the STORE ripping them off.....not Orijen.


----------

